# Independence Mo police officer shoots gator in back yard



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well....kinda! 

*
*



11:57 a.m. CDT, June 2, 2011
INDEPENDENCE, Mo.— 
A report of a wandering alligator in the woods is what lead Independence Police officers to shoot at a concrete lawn ornament over the weekend, according to a statement released by police this week.
Rick Sheridan was working in his garage when he heard gunshots, and said he found officers lined up on the bank, shooting at the large reptile.
"The officer fired two rounds, and killed my concrete, ornamental alligator," Sheridan said.
In a statement, Independence Police said a caller reported that his children had seen the alligator along a creek and his son had shown him the creature. Police dispatch contacted the Missouri Conservation Department, who said that if the officer did locate the alligator, to go ahead and put it down.
According to the police statement, when police located the alligator in a wooded area, an officer fired two shots before realizing the animal was really made out of concrete. When police contacted Sheridan, they apologized and Sheridan said he had placed the alligator there to keep kids off his property. The officers advised Sheridan to use "No Trespassing" signs instead.
On Wednesday evening, Sheridan told FOX 4 News that he did not put the fake gator there to scare kids, but that he did not want kids and others trespassing on his property, which he says has been a problem. He also tells FOX 4 that he has repeatedly posted "No Tresspassing" signs, but that they were taken down by vandals.
Sheridan also says with a laugh that the incident has given him some notoriety around town.
"I walked into a hardware store, and two gals said 'Look there, that's the alligator guy'," said Sheridan.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I would hate to be that officer...I am sure that back at the office his co-workers are giving him hell.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I would hate to be that officer...I am sure that back at the office his co-workers are giving him hell.


ha ha, you and me both. 

DFrost


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCRbDQefxIg


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I never miss that show, it's really interesting. It's not reality, it's actuality.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I never miss that show, it's really interesting. It's not reality, it's actuality.
> 
> DFrost



Just guessing but I'll bet Troy and his son would be someone you would want at your back when the $#!+ hits the fan. They just have that aura about them. 
Love that show!
Some on that program have been in the swamp waaaay to long. 8-[


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

We had a guy who ended up having to go for requal because he shot at a rabid raccoon almost 20 times, hitting it only once.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey cut the guy some slack, he hit it with two shots and it's still "dead" ;-)


----------

